# Property in Indiana



## cbabcock5 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a new person to this forum but I have recently been struck with an overwhelming need to get my kids out of city living, get back to basics and start preparing. I am learning a lot from this site. Sorry getting side tracked. 
I am looking for a chunk of property (preferably 3+ acres) in Indiana that someone is willing to sell to us. I would prefer seller financing, we are also willing to help with any chores that need to be done on the sellers property. My husband is a former construction worker with 20 years of experience, as well as general jack of all trades. If anyone has anything the may be willing to sell us please let me know. Thanks and I look forward to learning from everyone on this site.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

cbabcock5 said:


> I am a new person to this forum but I have recently been struck with an overwhelming need to get my kids out of city living, get back to basics and start preparing. I am learning a lot from this site. Sorry getting side tracked.
> I am looking for a chunk of property (preferably 3+ acres) in Indiana that someone is willing to sell to us. I would prefer seller financing, we are also willing to help with any chores that need to be done on the sellers property. My husband is a former construction worker with 20 years of experience, as well as general jack of all trades. If anyone has anything the may be willing to sell us please let me know. Thanks and I look forward to learning from everyone on this site.


www.talktotucker.com

That's a good start. Put in what you want and where you want it and see what's out there.

Call a real estate agent and see how to find what you are looking for.

Google search it.

www.UnitedCountry.com/cs They specialize in land.

Google Indiana auction houses. They are auctioning off land, left and right.

What part of IN are you looking for? I live in IN I may be able to help??


----------



## cbabcock5 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. We live in white county right now. looking for counties to the east of here a bit. Miami, grant,wabash etc.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You are lookin' just a tick north of me.

Google the counties local auction houses, and give them a call.
Call the court house and see when their tax sales / sheriffs auctions are.
See if they have 'county' websites that you can take out a 'want ad' on, or if they still are printing a local paper.

I'd say drive around, but whoooo dang gas ain't cheap.


----------



## Mel- (Mar 30, 2004)

keep an eye on craigslist too including the indpls one. people from all over the state use that one instead.

check your codes though. in my county south of indy you are required to have 5 acres to build. can get a special permit for 3 acres but have to apply to the zoning board and attend a meeting to vote on it.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

If you all are still looking, I would recommend anywhere south of Indy. Northern IN gets too much lake effect snow. Central IN is too flat and gets lots of wind. Southern IN gets you rolling land where you can build on high tree-covered ground to avoid the ever-flooding rivers and cricks.


----------

